# windows 2003 server msgina.dll issue



## butheman (Oct 8, 2012)

I created a ghost image of a 2003 32bit server and tried to restore the image to the same model\type server. I got an error message with the following.

The Logon User interface DLL C:\windwos\system32\msgina.dll failed to load or restart the original DLL. Restart.

Tried to repair the server with the operating system and would not find the disk driver. I found the driver load it to a floppy disk, entered f6, insert the floppy disk. I have a message with the following.

Type EXIT to quit the recovery consule and restart the computer.
1. C:\Windows
which windows installation would you like to log onto
(to cancel, press Enter)?


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

press 1 and then enter to select c:\windows and login with the local administrator account. IF you have a windows 2003 cd, use the command expand d:\i386\msgina.dl_ c:\windows\system32\msgina.dll to extract and install an original copy of the file.


----------



## butheman (Oct 8, 2012)

Peterh40,

I have tried that it gave a message one file was copied, but still got the same error message. The only thing I was able to do is going to safe mode to the server.


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

Try running the SFC /scannow tool to scan and replace any corrupt files on the server.


----------

